# Crow Migration



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone has seen any crows migrating. I know it kinda seems like a weird question but a local wildlife club is having a crow hunt and noone really knows were they are.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I have been seeing a lot of crows moving. I love hunting crows. I usally hunt them a lot before the snows get here.

Gooseman14- What wildlife club are you talking about I would like to get involved I dont live to far from your location.


----------



## gooseman15 (Apr 12, 2005)

I am in the kensal wildlife club, if you are not sure were that is go to www.mapquest.com and they give u maps and stuff.
Where are you located??
Brian


----------

